# Looking for NOVA Rod builder/Repair



## Spladle160 (Nov 20, 2017)

Does anyone know someone in Northern or Central VA who could wrap a guide on for me?


----------



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

If you are willing to travel up to MD - backyard custom rods in Frederick County can help you out. He's done really good work for me.


----------



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

Rod & Reel Repair
3612 Lee Hwy, Arlington, VA 22207
(703) 528-3022

https://www.yelp.com/biz/rod-and-reel-repair-arlington

I have a rear guide to a surf fishing pole that needs to be replaced. I might head over there later in the season. In meantime, I made some repairs with UV activated epoxy and some zip ties!


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

I can vouch for Phil Evans of Rod and Reel Repair. A class act and a local institution.


----------

